# climbing branches



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

hi 

i want to put lots of climbing things in for my new carpet python :2thumb:

but im not sure what i can use , i no i can use stuff from the diy shop, eg plastic pipes,yet im after a more natural look. 

is it just the stuff in the pet shop i can use that costs £20 - £25 a piece??? :gasp:

PLZ help !!!! :banghead:


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Hi there,
Nip it to the woods with a saw, find a beech tree and well erm help yourself. Just remember to either smoke the branch or soak in a strong salt solution for 24 hours and then rinse and dry prior to use.

This is what I intend to do and grow a wandering sailor ivy plant across the branches.


Matt


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

thanks mate gonna go up the woods tomorrow and get a nice selection :2thumb:
whats the salt solution just salt + water ? 

i know i sound thick :blush: just wanna get it right.

cheers


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Yep standard table salt sterilises and kills most bacteria aswell as most insects.
Just add as much as you can, a rule of thumb is that if it tastes mega salty for ones liking then it should be sufficient.

Beach and birch tree's are the ones with the peely bark like paper and silver in colour, avoid chestnut,sycamore(maple) and rowan. Oak and pine should be ok but they do tend to have a large abundance of beasties.....


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

thanks pal : victory:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Cheers very much! I usually freeze the branches I find, but the last couple I got yesterday are way too big to fit in the freezer! I don't think I'll be trying the salt solution thing for the snail tank however! -No matter how much I rinse them!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

THEMADFIFER said:


> Yep standard table salt sterilises and kills most bacteria aswell as most insects.
> Just add as much as you can, a rule of thumb is that if it tastes mega salty for ones liking then it should be sufficient.
> 
> Beach and birch tree's are the ones with the peely bark like paper and silver in colour, avoid chestnut,sycamore(maple) and rowan. Oak and pine should be ok but they do tend to have a large abundance of beasties.....


Pine and other non-deciduous wood is toxic : victory:


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

THEMADFIFER said:


> Hi there,
> Nip it to the woods with a saw, find a beech tree and well erm help yourself. Just remember to either smoke the branch or soak in a strong salt solution for 24 hours and then rinse and dry prior to use.
> 
> This is what I intend to do and grow a wandering sailor ivy plant across the branches.
> ...


don't do this. there really is no need to go and chop and lump off a growing tree as you are liable to do a lot of harm to it. walk around a forest etc and your likely to find plenty of nice lumps of wood on the floor. make sure its not rotten


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

so is any wood on the floor , thats not rotton ok 

just bring it home and treat it then stick it in the viv : victory:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

The problem with dead wood, is that it will be full of insects and bacteria.

Try this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/364297-alternative-branch-treatment.html?highlight=Alternative+branch+treatment


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

thanks alot thats perfect :no1:


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Ah yes, discovered that most pines contain phenols. However most woods are simply a health risk to us when worked, dust etc...

Now here are two links and take note this is for woods that are deemed to be safe with birds although I shouldn't see the difference.

With reference to the comment about not cutting a small branch, is it not a case that one you can purchase has been cut down somewhere then transported over who knows what distance, hardly green. 

I have also read about people using bleach to steralise which again is not green and if not rinsed properly can release chlorine gas in to your vivarium, who knows what other noxious substances will also be released when it reacts with the sap of the wood.

Wood / Trees / Bushes Considered Safe for Birds
Safe and Dangerous Woods




kelboy said:


> Pine and other non-deciduous wood is toxic : victory:


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

nice one mate good info :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i put my branches and rocks in the oven (temps - 180 to 200 for bout 1.5 to 2 hours) then let them air.
for larger branches i put them in the bath using the salt-water technique with the water as hot as possible.

i tend to redo this every 3months just to re-sterilize them.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fruit tree wood is fine when treated but as i cut all my apple trees down i will be using bambo fixed together to get apropiate size


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

when you put it in the oven doesnt it make ur house stink ? this is whats putting me off baking them : victory:


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Hi again! lol
It wouldn't burn the wood, may actually create a nice smell,(if the wood is dry) although to me there is both a good and bad side to this, good in that can dry up any resins or saps in the wood, bad in that it may bring them to the surface, I guess there is no right or wrong way, trial and error.

What I do like about the salt method it's 100% environmentaly sound and as salt naturaly absorbs moisture any left in the wood should aid drying out and perhaps even dry up any resins and sap.

When it comes to cleaning the vivarium I would also recommend salt but care should be taken to ensure it is rinsed, salt is corrosive and may dry the snake's skin as it does ours, however traces in the Viv' may actually be good for said beasties. Sodium chloride after all is the most abundant mineral on earth.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

I have a leo and I was wondering if I can use the salt solution for the things in her tank...no wood.Plastic,fake plant,exo terra hide and her food and water bowls or is the salt solution for wood only?


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely! I know not what a Leo is, assuming reptilian. (Leopard gek by chance?
I am no expert with regards to reptiles, I haven't even acquired our baby Royal yet but I am assured he is on route`.
I am simply applying common sense and basic science, what I would say is that fresh water amphibians must!!!! be kept away from salt, however there is nothing to stop you cleaning and rinsing non absorbant items with salt. The other benefit is it's abrasive qualities for cleaning if used neat on a damp cloth. Another effective agent is acetic acid...(white table vinegar) again for non porous items and rinse well, but there is simply no beating salt on all levels, I have even used it to steralise freshwater aquariums to 1000% wipe out black algae.

It is everywhere in nature but the reason snails and slugs etc' are not bothered with it on land is that it's water soluble and thus has been washed from surface through rain and weathering....Even doctors will and do recommend it's use. If you have an open wound it will nip like hell but it draws fluid and therefor infection, it helps to dry out the wound and causes the body to produce more coagulants which has anti-body's within as salt is also a natural anti-coagulant. Well in that context Sodium is. 

It has to be the most diverse mineral and cheapest we have at our disposal. It kills bacteria, singled celled organisms, land based pathogens, parasites. It even wipes out most salt water loving organisms in high enough concentrations apart from the likes of red algae that are found in brine pools......

In effect, it will kill bacteria, fungi, algae, viruses. Just ensure you rinse well so that it's corrosive properties do not cause problems.


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

THEMADFIFER said:


> Hi again! lol
> It wouldn't burn the wood, may actually create a nice smell,(if the wood is dry) although to me there is both a good and bad side to this, good in that can dry up any resins or saps in the wood, bad in that it may bring them to the surface, I guess there is no right or wrong way, trial and error.
> 
> What I do like about the salt method it's 100% environmentaly sound and as salt naturaly absorbs moisture any left in the wood should aid drying out and perhaps even dry up any resins and sap.
> ...


 
thanks for all your help:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SH8E8AN said:


> when you put it in the oven doesnt it make ur house stink ? this is whats putting me off baking them : victory:


not really


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:lol2: you guessed it right,a leopard gecko.So,how exactly am I supposed to use the salt?Mix it with water then pour it over the plastic items?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fionayee said:


> :lol2: you guessed it right,a leopard gecko.So,how exactly am I supposed to use the salt?Mix it with water then pour it over the plastic items?


when using the salt mix on small areas
eg.
hides, plastic plants etc,

add a table spoon of salt to 1-pint of water then stir.
try and make as much of the salt dissolve
then just clean the item,you can use anything to clean it (sponge cloth toothbrush etc)

then i tend to rinse it with hot water after.

just make sure you rinse it properly, especially with a leo as their skin is slightly diff to other reps like beardys , agamas etc.

if your using the salt/water method in a bath...
i always fill the bath,
then add 2x750g of salt (which you can get a most supermarkets for bot 50p-60p in the uk) 
and leave in there over night (12hours)

after
empty the bath then refill it with hot water
scrub clean 
then leave to dry

hope this helps,
any q's just ask


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fionayee said:


> Thank you so much.


your welcome


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You can use large diameter bamboo. My carpet loves it. 

Also keep away from pine and other aromatic woods (cedar etc).

If you want to treat branches use wildlifewarrior's alternative method if you can't bake them. 
As for salt - it is probably not as effective as you think and salt water isn't likely to penetrate far enough into your branch. As a molecular biologist I have worked in some category 3 clean labs and have worked with live bacteria and viruses as well as human cells (which obviously you don't want cross infected). I can tell you salt water isn't enough to kill all the nasties. Keeps down a good load of bacteria but not the majority, is fairly ineffective against viruses and spores. Your best bet is heat - bake them in the oven. I can't see that high salt residue in your branch is going to be good for your pet either.


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

do you have to treat the bamboo?:blush:
or is it ok as it comes, also whats the best way to hang the branches inside the viv ?

:2thumb:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

SH8E8AN said:


> do you have to treat the bamboo?:blush:
> or is it ok as it comes, also whats the best way to hang the branches inside the viv ?
> 
> :2thumb:


I pesonaly clean shop brought bamboo with a hand held steam cleaner, also used to clean all hides,dishes and vivs.
Hook and eyes to fix branches, easly removed when needed:2thumb:


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

great... thank u.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

For the extra rocks and branch I'm adding to my corns viv I've scrubbed them thoroughly, soaked in boiling water and then given them a last clean with reptile-friendly disinfectant. 
Mind you these items are ones that were shop brought years ago and have just been hanging around the house, used to be in a fish tank but have been ornaments for the last 6 or more years. So they won't have as many bugs/bacteria as those picked up fresh from the woods.


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

You are right it will not kill ever thing. But one must remember that a snake for example is eating meat, more so in that the meat eaten already contains bacteria and then it must deficate. It's a control method. 
As for penetration in to wood that is down to longevity and apart from fungal spores causing potential respiratory issues the vast majority of land based organisms including viruses cannot tolerate high levels of sodium chloride! 
On that note land based fungi for the most part cannot tolerate high levels of salt and more so as the wood will dry and become drier with time creating a habitat in which they would struggle to survive.

We are not trying to create lab conditions, simply a cheap, green, natural effective method of control.

I do agree that an oven is 100% effective at steralisation which is great if you can fit your choosen branch in to it, but god help the plastic lovers out there....lol

My Viv is almost finished....Photo be on here soon!

Matt





Nix said:


> You can use large diameter bamboo. My carpet loves it.
> 
> Also keep away from pine and other aromatic woods (cedar etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

:no1:cheers mate :no1:


----------

